# Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (HD103SJ)



## Xebeche (15. November 2009)

Moin erstmal!

Bin ganz neu hier und zwar aus einem bestimmten Grund! Grade habe ich mir ne neue Festplatte gekauft, vor allem um den anfallenden Datenmengen Herr zu werden. Ist (s. Titel) ne *Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 1 TB.* 

Die würde ich gern *als Slave an* mein *Mainboard Asus A8n SLI Premium* anschließen. Leider kann ich nicht klären, wie die Platte als slave konfiguriert wird. Sie hat nämlich nur 4 Pins (E-H), wo eigentlich 8 sein sollten.  Dem entsprechend kann ich auch nicht die Pins CD jumpern um, wie in den meisten Beschreibungen, die Platte zum Sklaven zu machen...

Zudem wird die Platte von meinem Mainboard so gar nicht erkannt. Und das, obwohl ich doch gerade gestern das BIOS upgedatet habe und die Chipsatztreiber aktualisiert. (Könnte aber doch an den fehlenden Jumpern liegen, oder?)

Die erste Platte ist zwar schon etwas älter enthält und auch noch ne IDE, das sollte doch aber kein Problem sein, oder?

Wäre echt dankbar für jegliche Hilfe...


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

Bei Sata fällt das Master/Slave einstellen weg, da jedes Gerät seinen eigenen Steckplatz hat.

Wegen der Erkennung: Wird die Platte im BIOS angezeigt? Und wenn nicht hast du sie auch richtig angesteckt? 
Evtl mal einen anderen Steckplatz probieren; also statt den roten Steckplätzen auf deinem Board mal an einen schwarzen anschliesen.


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Ist die SpinPoint F3 nicht eine S-ATA Platte? Da gibt es gar kein Master/Slave mehr, die muss man einfach nur anschliessen und fertig.
Also mach mal den Jumper (klingt so als hättest du den irgendwo reingesteckt) raus und versuchs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xebeche (15. November 2009)

Danke schonmal soweit!

Leider findet mein BIOS keine Spinpoint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Mit den Steckplätzen habe ich aber glaube ich soweit alles ausprobiert. Dennoch keine Resultate. 

Den Jumper habe ich in der Hoffnung aufgesteckt, die Platte auf SATA I runter zu jumpern. Trotzdem findet er nix.

Mein neuester Erkenntnisstand: Im Gerätemanager findet sich ein Fragezeichen bei den RAID-Treibern. Die scheinen wohl nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Wo krieg ich die her???


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2009)

Wieso Raid-Treiber? Hast du überhaupt Raid? Hast du im Bios die neue SATA-Platte im Legacy-Modus konfiguriert, oder AHCI? AHCI geht nur, wenn man die entsprechende Einstellung vor der Installtion des OS vornimmt und vor der Installation auch die entsprechenden Treiber installiert. Nötig bis Windows XP SP1. Ab SP2, Vista und Win7 sind die schon mit dabei. Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß er im Nachhinein trotzdem nichts finden würde, denn der AHCI-Controller funktioniert nun mal nur mit Treiber. Vielleicht ist das ja dein Problem. Jumpern musst du nichts, Master/Slave gibt es bei SATA nicht. Und ein jumpern bezüglich der Bandbreite muss eigentlich nicht stattfinden, außerdem unterstützt dein Board eh SATAII.

Deine Meldung im Gerätemanager deutet eigentlich darauf hin, daß AHCI aktiv ist und das Betriebssystem nichts damit anfangen kann. Das würde dein Raid mit Fragezeichen erklären.


----------



## Xebeche (15. November 2009)

Also Raid-Treiber nur, weil das im Geräte-Manager aufgeleuchtet hat. Ist auch schon behoben. 

Ansonsten verstehe ich Deine Antwort leider kaum. Meine Festplatte wird im BIOS nicht erkannt, dementsprechend habe ich sie auch nicht im Legacy-Modus konfiguriert. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was der Legacy-Modus ist. (Den nForce-Treiber habe ich von nVidia glaube ich im Legacy gefunden, dachte aber, dass wär halt nur son Ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Auch von AHCI hör ich zum ersten Mal. Bitte erzählt mir dazu mehr. Wenn dass hilft!

Immerhin das mit dem Jumpern habe ich, glaube ich, inzwischen begriffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte doch nur eine neue SATA II Festplatte einbauen, dass ich dazu IT studieren muss, war mir nicht klar... Danke Euch allen!


----------



## Klos1 (15. November 2009)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine SATA-Platte zu betreiben. Einmal im Legacy-Modus, daß heißt, deine Festplatte läuft nicht nativ als SATA über den AHCI-Controller, sondern sie emuliert IDE.
Das ist wohl die Einstellung, die man bei den meisten Usern vorfindet, da sie es nicht besser wissen. Eine SATA-Festplatte, die im Legacy-Modus läuft, die findest du im Bios ganz normal unter den Standard-CMOS-Features und du wirst auch sehen, daß ihr ein IDE-Channel zugeteilt wurde, obwohl es ja eine SATA ist. Sie emuliert eben IDE.

Läuft sie im AHCI-Modus (Advanced-Host-Controller-Interface), dann siehst du sie dort nicht. Sie taucht im Bios nicht an der Stelle auf und das ist aber auch völlig normal so.
Die Sache ist nur die: Der Modus einer SATA-Platte muss vor der Installation des OS konfiguriert werden, bzw. im Falle von AHCI hat es vor der Installation des OS zu passieren. Denn dort werden dann auch sofort die nötigen Treiber installiert um den Controller ansprechen zu können. Eine nachträgliche Änderung wäre nur über einen Hack der Registry möglich.

Wenn du nachträglich eine SATA-Platte in dein System einbindest und im Bios der AHCI-Controller aktiviert wird, dann hättest du genau das Bild, daß du beschreibst. Die Festplatte taucht nicht auf, was aber wie gesagt normal ist, da sie kein IDE mehr emuliert, sie kann aber auch nicht angesprochen werden, weil der Treiber nicht vorhanden ist und der Gerätemanager erkennt einen Controller, mit dem er nichts anfangen kann und zeigt dann meist Raid an.

Und um den SATA-Modus zu konfigurieren, muss ich die Platte im Bios auch nicht wirklich sehen. Viel mehr wirst du ein Menü finden, das zum Beispiel so aussehen könnte, wie auf dem Bild. Ganz oben könntest du nun den Betriebsmodus für SATA einstellen. Da steht dann sowas wie IDE oder Legacy, AHCI und Raid. Oft kann man auch noch konfigurieren, daß auf Port 1-5 z.b. AHCI läuft, der Rest IDE-Modus. Da musst du halt bei dir im Bios mal kucken.

Achja und Raid kann man auch nur vor der Installation des OS einrichten.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. November 2009)

da er die platte aber nicht als windowsplatte nutzt, sondern als zusätzliche, brauch er nur nachträglich die treiber für seinen satacontroller zu installieren und schon sollte sie von windows erkannt werden.


----------

